# Chocolate Roan Cocker Spaniel



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Just found this while i was browsing.

COCKER SPANIEL PUPPY - ELY - Cambridge - Dogs & Puppies for Sale - 62003633

This looks pretty genuine to anyone looking for one. He is 8 months old so a nice age to take on a rescue


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wonder why they haven't put a picture up. Would be awesome to be able to own a cocker, but need my own house first


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Not sure, Maybe they didn't know how to do it, lets face it an 8 month old choc roan cocker is going to be GAAAAWJUS !!!! :thumbup: and at 8 months old i can't imagine there could be much wrong with him that couldn't be sorted out


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

just giving this an evening BUMP


----------

